# cleaning a black lcd tv



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hiya does anyone know any good ways of cleaning these? i got one for the bedroom and ive been using a duster and pledge round the edges and the little cloth that they give u for the screen but it gets dusty/dog hair almost immediently because i have a shih tzu that sheds lots of hair. I was going to get a big one for the living room but the thought of it looking dirty all the time even though its clean puts me off lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Try using the wipes you can get for cleaning PC monitors as both LCD flat screen.

This sort of stuff...

http://www.mrpcclean.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=75

That's what I use for the LCD flat screen TV we've got in bedroom....

Natasha

/links


----------

